# how  to do KED application  for  NREMT?



## kaisardog (Apr 16, 2013)

I  am  an  EMT  B  student  in  PA,  studying  for  NREMT  in  May. My  College  EMT  instructors  state  that  application  of  KED  in  PA   is  all 3  torso  straps ,  then    head  straps  then    leg  straps  "just  like a  long  spine  board  application."  All  the  manufacturer published   KED info,  and all info  in  this  board,  and  the  demo  KED  vidoe  on  YouTube,  has  KED  application  as  Middle- Bottom - 2 Legs -  Head-  Top  upper  torso  last. (acronym MBLHT..)   Can  anyone  please  clarify  the  correct  KEd  application for  me,  I  would  surely  hate  to  fail  by  doing  it  wrong.  

is  PA  EMT  KED  appplication  we  are  being  taught different  from  NREMT ?  and  is  this  PA   KED  application  correct  for  NREMT?

thanks, 

kaisardog Pittsburgh  PA


----------



## WyoMedic (Apr 16, 2013)

My Baby Has Green Teeth.... Middle(torso strap), Bottom (torso strap), Head, Groin, Top(torso strap). At least that's how I learned/did it for the Registry.


----------



## WyoMedic (Apr 16, 2013)

Also, I'm quite certain that you can get the testing criteria for each National Registry station from their website: www.nremt.org


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 16, 2013)

My Baby Looks Hot Tonight

Middle, bottom, legs, head, top. That's how I was taught (and passed)

Here is the KED/seated immobilization skill sheet. Nothing secret here, no tricks. 

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/E211 Spinal Immobilization Seated.pdf


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 16, 2013)

As long as the torso gets secured first there is no specific order. Some places teach it differently. The way I was taugh and the way I have to teach for my college is "Boy My Tired Legs Have Cramps". Bottom, Middle, Top (but leave loose so PT can breath easy), Legs, Head, Chin. Then recheck distal functions followed by getting the top strap tight and then moving the patient.


----------



## phideux (Apr 16, 2013)

When we did it the order of the torso straps didn't matter, as long as you did them first, then the leg straps, then the head. Check PMS, be sure to pop the leg straps when you put them on the board.


----------

